# Blogs & Newsfeeds



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2013)

This sub-forum is filled automatically by RSS feeds from several external news/blog sources related to FreeBSD specifically, or to FreeBSD's 'open source and computing environment' (e.g. Netcraft). It functions as an additional source for FreeBSD and FreeBSD-related news.

Since all of the articles posted in this sub-forum come from external sources and not from forum members or staff, responding to these posts is not possible.

If you want to say something about one of the articles posted here, simply open a new thread in an applicable sub-forum and start a new discussion there. You can always link to the news article for reference.

New news/blog sources will be added over time.


----------

